# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  سيدنا سليمان و البحر

## غريب الدار

ما يلي ليس تفسير للقرآن و لكن من خلال معاني الآيات توصلت لأن يكون لسيدنا سليمان علاقة بالبحر و برما يكون ما كتبت صحيح و ربما ......

من خلال ما ورد في القرءان الكريم من قصة سيدنا سليمان لقد لاحظت وجود رابط كبير ما بين سيدنا سليمان و البحر, و إن كان ما وجدته صحيح فهو توفيق من المولى عز وجل و إن كان غير ذلك فمن نفسي و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله.

يعلم علماء اللغة العربية دقتها في التعبير لدرجة أن للحرف معنى و للكلمة معنى, و تشترك المعاني سويا في الجمل لإيصال فكرة ما. الأفكار هي تجسيم للمعاني و الحقائق و تنتفي صفة الكمال عن كلام المخلوقات جميعها, أما كلام المولى عز و جل فهو الكلام الكامل الصحيح الذي يعلو و لا يعلى عليه. آيات القرءان الكريم كلها صحيحة و تتكامل المفاهيم لدينا نحن البشر من خلال الربط بين مفاهيم الآيات , و بالتدبر في آيات القرءان الكريم نستطيع الوصول  إلى حقائق منطقية .      

قال تعالى: (إِنّ الّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِيَ آيَاتِنَا لاَ يَخْفَوْنَ عَلَيْنَآ أَفَمَن يُلْقَىَ فِي النّارِ خَيْرٌ أَم مّن يَأْتِيَ آمِناً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ اعْمَلُواْ مَا شِئْتُمْ إِنّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ[40] إِنّ الّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِالذّكْرِ لَمّا جَآءَهُمْ وَإِنّهُ لَكِتَابٌ عَزِيزٌ[41] لاّ يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِن بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلاَ مِنْ خَلْفِهِ تَنزِيلٌ مّنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ[42] مّا يُقَالُ لَكَ إِلاّ مَا قَدْ قِيلَ لِلرّسُلِ مِن قَبْلِكَ إِنّ رَبّكَ لَذُو مَغْفِرَةَ وَذُو عِقَابٍ أَلِيمٍ[43] وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآناً أعْجَمِيّاً لّقَالُواْ لَوْلاَ فُصّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ ءَاعْجَمِيّ وَعَرَبِيّ قُلْ هُوَ لِلّذِينَ آمَنُواْ هُدًى وَشِفَآءٌ وَالّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ فِيَ آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُوْلَـَئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِن مّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ[44] وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ فَاخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ وَلَوْلاَ كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رّبّكَ لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَإِنّهُمْ لَفِي شَكّ مّنْهُ مُرِيبٍ[45] ) [سورة: فصلت - الأية: 45]

رحمة بالعالمين أُنزل القرءان الكريم بلسان العرب, فلقد تميزت اللغة العربية عن اللغات الأخرى بالفصاحة و البيان , و لقد فصلت آيات القرءان ببلاغه و فصاحة يعجز الإنس و الجن  أن يأتوا بمثلها. و من مزايا القرءان أننا نجد في الآيات بلاغة و بيان و تفصيل دقيق بأسلوب معجز, و نرى ذلك في القصص و آيات الإعجاز العلمي.

 تأتي المعلومة في تلخيص بليغ ممتع و نرى ورود تلك المعلومة في أماكن عدة من القرءان تكمل بعضها بعض. و لقد أنعم المولى عز و جل علينا بأن حفظ لنا القرءان الكريم كما أُنزل. و من واجبنا البحث و التدقيق لمعرفة و فهم مدلول ما ورد في القرءان من تلك القصص و صور الأعجاز العلمي, و مع التدقيق نستطيع تصحيح ما أختلف عند الغير من روايات و قصص الأولين. مع ملاحظة أن التدقيق في الآيات يقودنا للوصول لإثباتات مادية يمكن التحقق منها عمليا و في ذلك رد " بأن القصص في القرءان ليست أساطير الأولين" كما يدعي كل من لا يعرف الإسلام.

 قال تعالى: (وَقَالُوَاْ أَسَاطِيرُ الأوّلِينَ اكْتَتَبَهَا فَهِيَ تُمْلَىَ عَلَيْهِ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلاً [5] قُلْ أَنزَلَهُ الّذِي يَعْلَمُ السّرّ فِي السّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ إِنّهُ كَانَ غَفُوراً رّحِيماً [6] ) [سورة: الفرقان]

و قال تعالى: (لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا هَـَذَا نَحْنُ وَآبَآؤُنَا مِن قَبْلُ إِنْ هَـَذَآ إِلاّ أَسَاطِيرُ الأوّلِينَ [68] قُلْ سِيرُواْ فِي الأرْضِ فَاْنظُرُواْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ [69] ) [سورة: النمل] 


لا يهتم البعض بتفاصيل القصص الواردة في القرءان باعتبار أن الفائدة تكمن في العبرة و الدرس من تلك القصص . هذا صحيح و خصوصا عند محاولة إدراك تفاصيل ليست جوهرية.  و ما هو ملاحظ أن في القصص الواردة في القرءان أن كل التفاصيل التي وردت هي تفاصيل جوهرية. لا يوجد حرف زائد أو ناقص أو ليس في مكانة.  يمكن بالتدبر و بالاسترشاد بآيات القرءان الكريم الخلوص إلى مفاهيم تقودنا إلى أدلة مادية يمكن التحقق منها عمليا ,  و أرجح  أن لو وجدنا الدليل المادي التي تشير إلية الآيات فيكون في ذلك تثبت للمسلمين بأن ما لديهم هو الحق, و دعوة إلى الغير مما يدعون أن ديننا لا يرتكز على أسس علمية و منطقية بأن نجعلهم يتحسسون الدليل المادي على أن القرءان هو من عند الله علام الغيوب . و أن القرءان كتاب حق و حقائق.

"خلاصة ما وصلت إليه هو أن صرح سيدنا سليمان كان صرح ضخم و عالي و قد شيد من قوارير الزجاج وسط البحر.  و أنه بلغ في ضخامته و علوه أن كانت قاعدته و أرضيته مستقرة على قاع البحر و قمته و مدخله مرتفع أعلى من سطح البحر " و فيما يلي أسرد الأسباب التي قادتني لهذه الفرضية.

 أبدأ بعرض بعض الآيات التي ورد فيها ذكر سيدنا سليمان و بعد ذلك أبين كيف وصلت لما خلصت إليه :

قال تعالى: (وَلَقَدْ أَنْزَلْنَآ إِلَيْكَ آيَاتٍ بَيّنَاتٍ وَمَا يَكْفُرُ بِهَآ إِلاّ الْفَاسِقُونَ [99] أَوَكُلّمَا عَاهَدُواْ عَهْداً نّبَذَهُ فَرِيقٌ مّنْهُم بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ [100] وَلَمّآ جَآءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مّنْ عِندِ اللّهِ مُصَدّقٌ لّمَا مَعَهُمْ نَبَذَ فَرِيقٌ مّنَ الّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ كِتَابَ اللّهِ وَرَآءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ كَأَنّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ [101] وَاتّبَعُواْ مَا تَتْلُواْ الشّيَاطِينُ عَلَىَ مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَـَكِنّ الشّيْاطِينَ كَفَرُواْ يُعَلّمُونَ النّاسَ السّحْرَ وَمَآ أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ وَمَا يُعَلّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتّىَ يَقُولاَ إِنّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلاَ تَكْفُرْ فَيَتَعَلّمُونَ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ وَمَا هُم بِضَآرّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلاّ بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَيَتَعَلّمُونَ مَا يَضُرّهُمْ وَلاَ يَنفَعُهُمْ وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُواْ لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ مَا لَهُ فِي الاَخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاَقٍ وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْاْ بِهِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ لَوْ كَانُواْ يَعْلَمُونَ [102] وَلَوْ أَنّهُمْ آمَنُواْ واتّقَوْا لَمَثُوبَةٌ مّنْ عِندِ اللّهِ خَيْرٌ لّوْ كَانُواْ يَعْلَمُونَ [103] [سورة: البقرة]

و قال تعالى: (وَوَهَبْنَا لِدَاوُودَ سُلَيْمَانَ نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنّهُ أَوّابٌ [30] إِذْ عُرِضَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْعَشِيّ الصّافِنَاتُ الْجِيَادُ [31] فَقَالَ إِنّيَ أَحْبَبْتُ حُبّ الْخَيْرِ عَن ذِكْرِ رَبّي حَتّىَ تَوَارَتْ بِالْحِجَابِ [32] رُدّوهَا عَلَيّ فَطَفِقَ مَسْحاً بِالسّوقِ وَالأعْنَاقِ [33] وَلَقَدْ فَتَنّا سُلَيْمَانَ وَأَلْقَيْنَا عَلَىَ كُرْسِيّهِ جَسَداً ثُمّ أَنَابَ [34] قَالَ رَبّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَهَبْ لِي مُلْكاً لاّ يَنبَغِي لأحَدٍ مّن بَعْدِيَ إِنّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهّابُ [35] فَسَخّرْنَا لَهُ الرّيحَ تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ رُخَآءً حَيْثُ أَصَابَ [36] وَالشّيَاطِينَ كُلّ بَنّآءٍ وَغَوّاصٍ [37] وَآخَرِينَ مُقَرّنِينَ فِي الأصْفَادِ [38] هَـَذَا عَطَآؤُنَا فَامْنُنْ أَوْ أَمْسِكْ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ [39] وَإِنّ لَهُ عِندَنَا لَزُلْفَىَ وَحُسْنَ مَآبٍ [40] ) [سورة: ص]

و قال تعالى: (و َدَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ إِذْ يَحْكُمَانِ فِي الْحَرْثِ إِذْ نَفَشَتْ فِيهِ غَنَمُ الْقَوْمِ وَكُنّا لِحُكْمِهِمْ شَاهِدِينَ [78] فَفَهّمْنَاهَا سُلَيْمَانَ وَكُلاّ آتَيْنَا حُكْماً وَعِلْماً وَسَخّرْنَا مَعَ دَاوُودَ الْجِبَالَ يُسَبّحْنَ وَالطّيْرَ وَكُنّا فَاعِلِينَ [79] وَعَلّمْنَاهُ صَنْعَةَ لَبُوسٍ لّكُمْ لِتُحْصِنَكُمْ مّن بَأْسِكُمْ فَهَلْ أَنتُمْ شَاكِرُونَ [80] وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرّيحَ عَاصِفَةً تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ إِلَى الأرْضِ الّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَكُنّا بِكُلّ شَيْءٍ عَالِمِينَ [81] وَمِنَ الشّيَاطِينِ مَن يَغُوصُونَ لَهُ وَيَعْمَلُونَ عَمَلاً دُونَ ذَلِكَ وَكُنّا لَهُمْ حَافِظِينَ [82] ) [سورة: الأنبياء]

و قال تعالى: (وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرّيحَ غُدُوّهَا شَهْرٌ وَرَوَاحُهَا شَهْرٌ وَأَسَلْنَا لَهُ عَيْنَ الْقِطْرِ وَمِنَ الْجِنّ مَن يَعْمَلُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ بِإِذْنِ رَبّهِ وَمَن يَزِغْ مِنْهُمْ عَنْ أَمْرِنَا نُذِقْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِ السّعِيرِ [12] يَعْمَلُونَ لَهُ مَا يَشَآءُ مِن مّحَارِيبَ وَتَمَاثِيلَ وَجِفَانٍ كَالْجَوَابِ وَقُدُورٍ رّاسِيَاتٍ اعْمَلُوَاْ آلَ دَاوُودَ شُكْراً وَقَلِيلٌ مّنْ عِبَادِيَ الشّكُورُ [13] فَلَمّا قَضَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتَ مَا دَلّهُمْ عَلَىَ مَوْتِهِ إِلاّ دَابّةُ الأرْضِ تَأْكُلُ مِنسَأَتَهُ فَلَمّا خَرّ تَبَيّنَتِ الْجِنّ أَن لّوْ كَانُواْ يَعْلَمُونَ الْغَيْبَ مَا لَبِثُواْ فِي الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ [14] لَقَدْ كَانَ لِسَبَإٍ فِي مَسْكَنِهِمْ آيَةٌ جَنّتَانِ عَن يَمِينٍ وَشِمَالٍ كُلُواْ مِن رّزْقِ رَبّكُمْ وَاشْكُرُواْ لَهُ بَلْدَةٌ طَيّبَةٌ وَرَبّ غَفُورٌ [15] فَأَعْرَضُواْ فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَيْلَ الْعَرِمِ وَبَدّلْنَاهُمْ بِجَنّاتِهِمْ جَنّتَيْنِ ذَوَاتَيْ أُكُلٍ خَمْطٍ وَأَثْلٍ وَشَيْءٍ مّن سِدْرٍ قَلِيلٍ [16] ذَلِكَ جَزَيْنَاهُمْ بِمَا كَفَرُواْ وَهَلْ نُجْزِيَ إِلاّ الْكَفُورَ [17] وَجَعَلْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ الْقُرَى الّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا قُرًى ظَاهِرَةً وَقَدّرْنَا فِيهَا السّيْرَ سِيرُواْ فِيهَا لَيَالِيَ وَأَيّاماً آمِنِينَ [18] فَقَالُواْ رَبّنَا بَاعِدْ بَيْنَ أَسْفَارِنَا وَظَلَمُوَاْ أَنفُسَهُمْ فَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَحَادِيثَ وَمَزّقْنَاهُمْ كُلّ مُمَزّقٍ إِنّ فِي ذَلِكَ لاَيَاتٍ لّكُلّ صَبّارٍ شَكُورٍ [19] ) [سورة: سبأ]

و قال تعالى: (وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ عِلْماً وَقَالاَ الْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الّذِي فَضّلَنَا عَلَىَ كَثِيرٍ مّنْ عِبَادِهِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ [15] وَوَرِثَ سُلَيْمَانُ دَاوُودَ وَقَالَ يَأَيّهَا النّاسُ عُلّمْنَا مَنطِقَ الطّيْرِ وَأُوتِينَا مِن كُلّ شَيْءٍ إِنّ هَـَذَا لَهُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْمُبِينُ [16] وَحُشِرَ لِسْلَيْمَانَ جُنُودُهُ مِنَ الْجِنّ وَالإِنْس وَالطّيْرِ فَهُمْ يُوزَعُونَ [17] حَتّىَ إِذَآ أَتَوْا عَلَىَ وَادِي النّمْلِ قَالَتْ نَمْلَةٌ يَأَيّهَا النّمْلُ ادْخُلُواْ مَسَاكِنَكُمْ لاَ يَحْطِمَنّكُمْ سُلَيْمَانُ وَجُنُودُهُ وَهُمْ لاَ يَشْعُرُونَ [18] فَتَبَسّمَ ضَاحِكاً مّن قَوْلِهَا وَقَالَ رَبّ أَوْزِعْنِيَ أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الّتِيَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيّ وَعَلَىَ وَالِدَيّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحاً تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصّالِحِينَ [19] وَتَفَقّدَ الطّيْرَ فَقَالَ مَالِيَ لاَ أَرَى الْهُدْهُدَ أَمْ كَانَ مِنَ الْغَآئِبِينَ [20] لاُعَذّبَنّهُ عَذَاباً شَدِيداً أَوْ لأذْبَحَنّهُ أَوْ لَيَأْتِيَنّي بِسُلْطَانٍ مّبِينٍ [21] فَمَكَثَ غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ فَقَالَ أَحَطتُ بِمَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ وَجِئْتُكَ مِن سَبَإٍ بِنَبَإٍ يَقِينٍ [22] إِنّي وَجَدتّ امْرَأَةً تَمْلِكُهُمْ وَأُوتِيَتْ مِن كُلّ شَيْءٍ وَلَهَا عَرْشٌ عَظِيمٌ [23] وَجَدتّهَا وَقَوْمَهَا يَسْجُدُونَ لِلشّمْسِ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ وَزَيّنَ لَهُمُ الشّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فَصَدّهُمْ عَنِ السّبِيلِ فَهُمْ لاَ يَهْتَدُونَ [24] أَلاّ يَسْجُدُواْ للّهِ الّذِي يُخْرِجُ الْخَبْءَ فِي السّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تُخْفُونَ وَمَا تُعْلِنُونَ [25] اللّهُ لاَ إِلَـَهَ إِلاّ هُوَ رَبّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ [26] قَالَ سَنَنظُرُ أَصَدَقْتَ أَمْ كُنتَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ [27] اذْهَب بّكِتَابِي هَـَذَا فَأَلْقِهْ إِلَيْهِمْ ثُمّ تَوَلّ عَنْهُمْ فَانْظُرْ مَاذَا يَرْجِعُونَ [28] قَالَتْ يَأَيّهَا الْمَلاُ إِنّيَ أُلْقِيَ إِلَيّ كِتَابٌ كَرِيمٌ [29] إِنّهُ مِن سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنّهُ بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرّحْمَـَنِ الرّحِيمِ [30] أَلاّ تَعْلُواْ عَلَيّ وَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ [31] قَالَتْ يَأَيّهَا الْمَلاُ أَفْتُونِي فِيَ أَمْرِي مَا كُنتُ قَاطِعَةً أَمْراً حَتّىَ تَشْهَدُونِ [32] قَالُواْ نَحْنُ أُوْلُو قُوّةٍ وَأُولُو بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ وَالأمْرُ إِلَيْكِ فَانظُرِي مَاذَا تَأْمُرِينَ [33] قَالَتْ إِنّ الْمُلُوكَ إِذَا دَخَلُواْ قَرْيَةً أَفْسَدُوهَا وَجَعَلُوَاْ أَعِزّةَ أَهْلِهَآ أَذِلّةً وَكَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ [34] وَإِنّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيّةٍ فَنَاظِرَةٌ بِمَ يَرْجِعُ الْمُرْسَلُونَ [35] فَلَمّا جَآءَ سُلَيْمَانَ قَالَ أَتُمِدّونَنِ بِمَالٍ فَمَآ آتَانِي اللّهُ خَيْرٌ مّمّآ آتَاكُمْ بَلْ أَنتُمْ بِهَدِيّتِكُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ [36] ارْجِعْ إِلَيْهِمْ فَلَنَأْتِيَنّهُم بِجُنُودٍ لاّ قِبَلَ لَهُمْ بِهَا وَلَنُخْرِجَنّهُم مّنْهَآ أَذِلّةً وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ [37] قَالَ يَأَيّهَا الْمَلاُ أَيّكُمْ يَأْتِينِي بِعَرْشِهَا قَبْلَ أَن يَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ [38] قَالَ عِفْرِيتٌ مّن الْجِنّ أَنَاْ آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن تَقُومَ مِن مّقَامِكَ وَإِنّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيّ أَمِينٌ [39] قَالَ الّذِي عِندَهُ عِلْمٌ مّنَ الْكِتَابِ أَنَاْ آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن يَرْتَدّ إِلَيْكَ طَرْفُكَ فَلَمّا رَآهُ مُسْتَقِرّاً عِندَهُ قَالَ هَـَذَا مِن فَضْلِ رَبّي لِيَبْلُوَنِيَ أَأَشْكُرُ أَمْ أَكْفُرُ وَمَن شَكَرَ فَإِنّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَن كَفَرَ فَإِنّ رَبّي غَنِيّ كَرِيمٌ [40] قَالَ نَكّرُواْ لَهَا عَرْشَهَا نَنظُرْ أَتَهْتَدِيَ أَمْ تَكُونُ مِنَ الّذِينَ لاَ يَهْتَدُونَ [41] فَلَمّا جَآءَتْ قِيلَ أَهَكَذَا عَرْشُكِ قَالَتْ كَأَنّهُ هُوَ وَأُوتِينَا الْعِلْمَ مِن قَبْلِهَا وَكُنّا مُسْلِمِينَ [42] وَصَدّهَا مَا كَانَت تّعْبُدُ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ إِنّهَا كَانَتْ مِن قَوْمٍ كَافِرِينَ [43] قِيلَ لَهَا ادْخُلِي الصّرْحَ فَلَمّا رَأَتْهُ حَسِبَتْهُ لُجّةً وَكَشَفَتْ عَن سَاقَيْهَا قَالَ إِنّهُ صَرْحٌ مّمَرّدٌ مّن قَوارِيرَ قَالَتْ رَبّ إِنّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي وَأَسْلَمْتُ مَعَ سُلَيْمَانَ لِلّهِ رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ [44] ) [سورة: النمل]

 نفهم من الآيات أن الله أنعم على سيدنا داود و سيدنا سليمان بنعم عديدة و أنهم فضلوا على كثير من المؤمنين و علموا الحكمة و منطق الطير و أن سيدنا سليمان ورث سيدنا داود ..... و كان لسليمان  موقف مع الصافنات الجياد بأن شغلته لوقت ما عن ذكر الله ......., و عندما أستدرك سيدنا سليمان الأمر أسرع فدعا الله أن يغفر له و أن يهبه ملك لا ينبغي لأحد من بعده. يتكرر هذا الموقف مع كثير من الصالحين بأنهم عندما ينتبهون لتقصير أتى منهم في حق المولى عز و جل فإنهم يتوجهون للمولى عز و جل بالدعاء طلبا للعفو و المغفرة و لا يكتفون بذلك بل يجتهدوا في العبادة و العمل الصالح رغبة في إرضاء المولى عز و جل.
وهذا ما حدث مع سيدنا سليمان فأراد إرضاء الله بأن يهبه ملك يعينه على التعبد و العمل الصالح , و لكن بالرغم من أن الملك يمنحه فرصة عظيمة لإرضاء الله بالعمل الصالح إلا أن في أمور الملك الكثير مما يكفي ليشغله عن العبادة . لذلك فمن المنطق أن يخصص وقت تفرغ للعبادة ينعزل فيه عن الناس و كل ما يلهي حتى لا يتكرر معه ما حدث مع الصافنات الجياد, و عادة يختار الصالحون مكان يصلح للاعتكاف و التعبد , و في الماضي كان  بعض الصالحين يعتكفون في معابد أو كهوف تكون في أعلى الجبال بعيدة عن البشر.

لقد كان لسيدنا سليمان ملك عظيم و يستطيع أن يختار المكان الذي يناسبه للتعبد و أن يشيد أروع المعابد و القصور أينما أراد و بالعدد الذي يحتاج حتى يكون موزع على أتساع مملكته. و أرجح أن أنسب مكان يستطيع سيدنا سليمان أن ينعزل فيه عن البشر هو البعد عن البر بالكامل و أن يشيد له قصر في البحر حيث لا يوجد من أمور الملك ما يشغله , كذلك لكي لا تنشغل مملكته في أمور بناء قصره أو الإعجاب بروعته و جماله عن أمور دينها و دنياها. و يرجح صحة  تلك الفرضية  أن من قام ببناء قصره هم الشياطين و الجن و نرى الآيات تخبرنا بأنه حشر له جنود من الإنس و الجن, أما في أمور بناء قصره و تزينه و.... فلم يكن ذلك من عمل الإنس بل اختصت به الشياطين و الجن. و للبناء ضروريات كانت لابد و أن تشغل و تعيق حياة البشر و ربما سببت في بعض الأذى إن كان ذلك البناء قريب منهم و خصوصا أن من يقوم بالبناء هم من الجن و الشياطين.

نعلم أن البناء في البحر يحتاج لعمال مهرة في البناء و الغوص, و أن تكون مواد البناء المستخدمة هي الزجاج و عنصر إنشائي قوي مطيع مثل النحاس. و نرى الآيات تشير لشيء هام أن الشياطين قد سُخروا لخدمة سليمان و ذكرت الآيات أن كل بناء و غواص و اقتران البناء مع الغوص لوصف عمل الشياطين فيه دلالة أنهم كانوا يبنون له شيء في قاع البحر. كذلك أن صرح  سيدنا سليمان ممرد  من قوارير ( زجاج ) و أنه أُسيل لسيدنا سليمان عين القطر (النحاس) و هذا يوضح مواد البناء التي استخدمت لبناء الصرح. أن يكون قصر مبني من الزجاج تحت الماء مقبول هندسيا, أما أن يكون الصرح العالي الضخم المبني من زجاج مقام على اليابسة فكم ترى كانت تبلغ درجة الحرارة داخله في أيام الصيف بفعل الاحتباس الحراري. و أن يكون مبني من قوارير من زجاج يسمح ذلك بالرؤية و هذه الحاجة المعمارية تكون منطقية للمباني تحت الماء أما فوق الماء فمستغربة. و أن يكون مبني مستقر في البحر فتكون أرضيته على القاع و يرتفع المبنى إلى الأعلى حتى السطح حيث أن الجزء العلوي هو المدخل وتتم عبره التهوية و هذا يبرر أن يكون الصرح ممرد (لارتفاع البنيان  وظيفة  ) ,  أما على اليابسة فالعلو في البنيان أستخدم في السابق للمراقبة أو الإنارة و كانت تبنى هذه المباني من الحجارة الضخمة و هذا لا ينطبق على صرح سيدنا سليمان. 

لبعض الملوك الذين أتوا بعد سليمان ملك عظيم و إن كان ملكهم لا يماثل ملك سيدنا سليمان في الضخامة و الجنود و.... و لكن كان لهم سلطة و نفوذ على سطح الأرض و لم نعلم أو نسمع عن ملك في البحر و أرجح أن هذا ما تفرد به سيدنا سليمان عن جميع ملوك العالم بعد أن دعا المولى عز و جل أن يهبه ملك لا ينبغي لأحد من بعده. فلقد ملك سيدنا سليمان البر و البحر. كان هذا الملك فقط لسيدنا سليمان و لم يكن لأحد قبلة و لم و لن يكون بعده. 

نرى في قصة سبأ أن كان من جنود سيدنا سليمان من يتمتعون بقوة و علم نافذ وكانت أعمالهم خارقة و إن قرنا تلك القدرات مع إنجازاتهم فلابد و أن تكون ضخمة و عظيمة  و بأن منهم من كان يعمل محاريب و تماثيل و قدر راسيات – ملاحظة كلمة راسيات هنا تؤكد الفكرة بأن هذه القدر كانت راسية في قاع البحر – و لنتخيل ضخامة حجم  وكثرة  عدد هذا التماثيل و المحاريب و القدر الراسيات مع التذكر بأن العمل ظل مستمر حتى بعد موت سيدنا موسى, نتساءل  أين يمكن على اليابسة أن يوجد مكان يستوعب هذا العمل و أين هو هذا العمل مقارنة بالآثار المعروفة حاليا, فهل اختفى كل هذا العمل بموت سيدنا سليمان بالرغم من ضخامته و كثرة عدده ....! ولماذا لم يحتفظ من جاء بعد سيدنا سليمان  بجزء من هذه الأعمال..!  أرجح أن المكان الذي يستوعب هذا العمل هو قاع البحر حول صرح سيدنا سليمان. و نعلم جيدا أن قاع الكثير من البحار مازال غامض و مجهول. و مازال يحمل من الأسرار الكثير. و قاع البحر يتسع فعلا لمثل هذه الأعمال الضخمة مع علمنا أنها كانت محاريب و تماثيل بصيغة الجمع لتبيان كثر عددها.

سخر المولى عز و جل الريح تأتمر بأمر سيدنا سليمان و تحمله أينما شاء, و في قولة تعالى (وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرّيحَ عَاصِفَةً تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ إِلَى الأرْضِ الّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَكُنّا بِكُلّ شَيْءٍ عَالِمِينَ) [سورة الأنبياء : الآية -81] نرى دلالة أن الريح كانت تحمل سيدنا سليمان إلى الأرض المباركة نفهم من ذلك أن صرح سيدنا سليمان لم يكن  في الأرض المباركة (القدس الحبيبة و ما حولها) و أن الريح كانت تساعده في التنقل ما بين صرحه  و  القدس الحبيبة و ما حولها.

 و كلمة  "تجري" جاءت في القرءان الكريم في مواضع عدة ترتبط بجريان المياه أو الأنهار أو الفلك التي تجري في البحر أما الريح فنعلم أنها يمكن أن تهب أو تعصف أو... و لكن الريح لا تجري. و هذا يعني أن بعض تنقلات سيدنا سليمان مابين صرحه و الأرض المباركة كان عن طريق سفينة شراعية, يركبها و يأمر الريح العاصفة بأن تدفع سفينته لتجري و بسرعة كبيرة إلى الوجهة التي يريدها. و سمعنا عن وجود روايات قديمة تفيد بأن البحر الأحمر كان موصولا بالبحر الميت بممر مائي و بذلك يستطيع عبر تلك الوصلة العبور للأرض المباركة.

الاعتقاد السائد أنه كان يركب ما يشبه المنصة الطائرة و كان يأمر الريح لنقله حيث أراد... و لكننا نعلم أن بعض تنقلاته كانت برا و نستدل على ذلك عند مروره بوادي النمل و....... , و نرى المنطق هنا مرة أخرى يقودنا لشيء هام و هو أنه كان له وسيلتين للتنقل الأولى بحرية يستخدمها في حال وجود مسالك مائية متاحة له للوصول للمكان الذي يريد , و الوسيلة الثانية و هي البرية و التي كان يستخدمها لعبور اليابسة في الأماكن التي لا يوجد خلالها مسالك مائية.

 كان جيش سليمان قوي و منظم بالرغم من ضخامته فلقد كانت حركة جيوشه  محكومة بشكل جيد و بالرغم من أن كان لبعض جنود سليمان قدرات هائلة مثل إحضار عرش بلقيس ... إلا أن تلك القدرات كانت تستخدم فقط عند الحاجة. و إلا لما أحتاج سليمان و جيشه لأن يتنقلوا برا أو بحريا أو حتى كما يعتقد جويا و لكان أسرع و أضمن.... أن يعتمد على قدرات بعض أعوانه في تحركاته ..... صعب تخيل ذلك.   

في قصة مملكة سبأ نرى دلالات تفيد نفس المعنى أن صرح سيدنا سليمان كان في البحر و نبدأ بالهدهد الذي جاء بخبر المملكة التي كانت تعبد الشمس.

 أخبرتنا الآيات أنه عندما تفقد سيدنا سليمان الطير لم يجد الهدهد و أن سليمان توعد الهدهد بالعقاب بسبب تغيبه. نعلم أن من الأمور الأساسية عند الجنود إتباع النظام, و ينطبق هذا على جنود سليمان و على الهدهد فهو من جنوده. و عادة يقوم القائد بتفقد جنوده و يعاقب من يقصر أو يتغيب بدون عذر, و كان الهدهد يدرك ذلك فعندما حضر عند سليمان بعد تغيبه وقف في مكان ليس قريب و لا بعيد و بدأ يبرر تغيبه خوفا من العقاب. و من المنطق أن لو كان صرح سيدنا سليمان بعيد عن مملكة سبأ مسافة كبيرة , فعلى الهدهد أن يطير مسافرا هذه المسافة و لأدرك منذ البداية أنه كان سوف يتأخر و أي جندي منظم لن يقدم على ذلك بدون إذن مسبق أو أن يخبر من يقوم بدورة أو يعتذر عنه بما هو مقنع , و هذا لم يحدث, فهل كان الهدهد عديم المسئولية إلى هذه الدرجة بأن يسافر بدون إذن....! الأرجح أن الذي حدث هو أن الهدهد يتمتع بنظر حاد (يستطيع علماء الحيوان التأكد من ذلك) و انه كان يطير ضمن جنود سليمان (كانت مملكة سبأ لا تبعد كثير عنهم و يمكن القول أنها في مجال نظر الهدهد) ,  و أن عرش مملكة سبأ لفت نظر الهدهد فطار إليه يستبينه و هناك بقي بعض الوقت حيث أحاط و أدرك عبادة القوم للشمس و هذا سبب تأخره عن الجنود .

 و لتأكيد فكرة أن صرح سليمان كان أقرب لمملكة سبأ أن الهدهد أستطاع حمل رسالة لمملكة سبأ و لو كانت المسافة كبيرة لكان عليه مشقة و لأختار سليمان من الجنود من يرافق الهدهد لحمل الرسالة. كذلك لو و ضعنا أنفسنا مكان أهل سبأ و جاءتنا رسالة من هدهد ( أكيد رماها عليهم و أنصرف ) فكيف لهم أن يعرفوا مكان صاحب الرسالة  هذا يؤكد أن سليمان و جنوده كانوا بالقرب من مملكة سبأ. و هذا ما أخاف ملكتهم حيث قالت إن الملوك إذا دخلوا قرية أفسدوها (نلاحظ اللفظ "دخلوا") , ذلك أن لو كان هناك مسافة كبيرة ربما خطر في بالها أمور عده: مثل أن من هو سليمان و ما مقدار قوته و هل يعقل أن تستسلم مباشرة لمجرد تسلمها لرسالة مع أن ملكها كان عظيم و أن من حولها كانوا أولوا قوة و بأس شديد . ثم لماذا لم تفكر في التحصين و الاستعداد أو ربما الاستعانة بالأحلاف و لكن على ما يبدوا أنها رأت أن سليمان و جنوده (الكثير عددهم) كانوا قريبين كفاية و لم يبقى لهم إن أرادوا أن يدخلوا مملكتهم إلا الدخول فحاولت إرضاء سليمان بالهدية و لما رفض رأت أن تذهب هي إليه أسلم لمملكتها من أن يدخل هو و جنوده عليهم.
 و أن تذهب هي لمقابلة سيدنا سليمان يؤكد أنه و جنوده كانوا قريبين كفاية من مملكة سبأ , فلن تعاني من مشقة سفر.

ذكرت الآيات أن سيدنا سليمان حمد الله عندما رأى عرش مملكة سبأ مستقر عنده, و في اللغة العربية كلمة "مستقر" تقترن في بعض المواضع بحالة الاستقرار في وسط مائي. و عندما حضرت ملكة سبأ بالقرب من الصرح كان سيدنا سليمان في صرحه  و كان في استقبالها من سألها أهكذا عرشك ( كلمة "نكروا" تستخدم في اللغة العربية في بعض المواضع للتدليل عن الاستفسار على هيئة أحجية "فزوره" ) و كان عرشها حقيقي و كان التغير في ملامح العرش بسبب تكسر الضوء في الماء. و هذا يفسر لماذا لم تقطع يقينا بأنه هو مع أنها رأته بعينها. و كان في ذلك اّية كبيرة فبالرغم من أن عرشها كان عظيم و أنها تركته خلفها فمن المستغرب أن تجده أمامها. و لكنها لم تؤمن بالرغم من ذلك. 

كذلك عندما طلب من ملكة سبأ أن تدخل الصرح , يبدو أنها لم ترى "صرح" و ما رأته حسبته "لجة"   فكشفت عن ساقيها كي لا يتبلل ثوبها و ظنت أنها سوف تدخل في ماء عميق. عندها أكد من كان في استقبالها أن ما تراه هو "صرح ممرد من القوارير" و نلتمس من هذا الموقف   أن الصرح بالرغم من أنه كان بناء عالي كالمارد إلا أنه لم يكن ظاهرا بهذا الهيئة من اليابسة و لم تكن الملكة في حاجة لمن يؤكد لها أن ما تراه هو صرح ممرد من قوارير لو رأته كذلك. و لدخول الصرح كان لابد للملكة من أن تمر على مدخل أسفله ماء و أن هذا المدخل كان شفاف (لأنه من الزجاج), و أنها عندما طُلب منها الدخول للصرح عبر المدخل حسبته ماء فشمرت عن ساقها لكن من كان يستقبلها أكد لها أن هذا ليس ماء بل هو مدخل الصرح و أن  الصرح مبني من قوارير الزجاج و ينتصب هذا الصرح و كأنه ماردا في البحر حيث أن أرضية الصرح موجودة في  قاع البحر اللجي و مدخله في القمة و هو الجزء الظاهر على السطح. و كانت هذه الآية الثانية فلم تكن كملكة في مكانتها و عظم عرشها أن تنبهر أو تتعجب من رؤية المجوهرات أو التحف أو خلافة مما أعتاد الملوك أن يزينوا به قصورهم و لكن كان انبهارها أن صرح سليمان كان  بهذه العظمة و الإبداع و أن يكون مشيد في الماء. فكيف للبشر أن يفعلوا ذلك...! لذلك أقرت بأن سيدنا سليمان ليس ملك عادي و أن لابد أن من وهبه هذا الملك هو الحق, فأسلمت لله رب العالمين

نأتي لحدث وفاة سيدنا سليمان و الذي كان فيها عبرة للجن أن لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب لما مكثوا في العذاب المهين , نرى أنه لم يكتشف وفاة سليمان إلا بعد أن خر على الأرض ,نرى انه بقى ميت لفترة زمنية طويلة و لم تظهر علية علامات تدل على موته لم يتعفن جسمه أو يتحلل و هذا ليس غريب على الأنبياء حيث أن المولى عز و جل أكرمهم بهذا و لكن سليمان بقى بدون حراك لفترة طويلة و لم يرتاب الجن , و في هذا دلالة أن سليمان كان معتاد على التأمل و التفكر على نفس الهيئة و في نفس الوضع الذي مات عليه و لم يكن لهذه الوضعية شيء جديد على الجن . و لكن أيضا أعتاد الأنس على اعتزال سليمان عنهم في صرحه فلم يتساءل أي من الأنس عن غيابه و إلا لوصل ذلك التساؤل إلى الجن.

حقيقة أخرى أنه بعد موته لم يدخل عليه أي بشري و نعلم أن أي بشري و خصوصا من المقربون يستطيع أن يتعرف على موت سليمان, فأين كان هؤلاء البشر....! كان عدد جنود سليمان كثير و أكيد عدد القادة كذلك, و لو أسر سليمان لأحد المقربين من البشر بأنه سوف يموت و أن لا يخبروا الجن , فلابد أن يخبر هذا الشخص الآخرين حتى لا يدخلوا على سليمان أو يسألوا عنه أو على الأقل يكون هناك سبب مقنع للعامة و الخاصة يبرر غيابة و يعتبر في هذا كذب و من غير المعقول أن يكون نهاية وموت نبي و ملك عظيم بكذبه. و في تخصيص الآيات الجن بأنهم لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب لما مكثوا في العذاب المهين يدل أنه عند موته لم يكن حوله أي بشري و كذلك لم يدخل عليه أي بشري طيلة فترة موته.

الأرجح أنه عندما مات كان في صرحه تحت الماء في معزل عن البشر و كان في وضعية عبادة و تأمل و كان الجن يعمل حول صرحه ما اعتادوا علية من عمل و لم يشكوا في موته إلى أن أكلت دابة الأرض منسأته  . ولكن كيف دخلت دابة الأرض صرحه و هو تحت الماء...! سألت هذا لأجيب أن عصاه أيضا أتت من اليابسة و كذلك لبسه و طعامه و أشياء كثيرة مما كانت حوله داخل صرحه و كأن الآيات توضح لنا أن ما كشف موته هو دابة ليست من البحر بل أُحضرت من الأرض لداخل الصرح ,  أما الجن و ما يعملون فكانوا في البحر حول صرحه من الخارج. 

نرى في سورة البقرة أن الآيات تخبرنا بأن سليمان لم يكفر و أن الشياطين هي التي كفرت و أن الشياطين تتلو أشياء غير صحيحة على ملك سليمان و أن هناك من اتبع ما تتلو الشياطين. وفي هذا دلالة على أن هناك أشياء غير صحيحة متناقلة تخص قصة ملك سليمان و أنها من مفتريات الشياطين لتحقيق أهداف معينة. و لكن من المحتمل أن بعض القصص الغير صحيحة لها جذور و لم تأتي من فراغ. مثلا في قصة المارد و القمقم و قصة خاتم سليمان نلاحظ وجود رابط مشترك بين ذكر سيدنا سليمان و البحر, ذلك أن سيدنا سليمان قد حبس ماردا داخل قمقم و رماه في قاع البحر, و أن خاتم سيدنا سليمان موجود في بطن سمكة. ليس بالضرورة أن يعني هذا الرابط شيء و لكن أيضا يحتمل أن لذلك أصل و أن القصة أكبر و أعمق من أن تكون بتلك البساطة. لماذا يكون القمقم في قاع البحر...! و كيف وصل خاتم سليمان لبطن سمكة....! نعلم أن كان لسيدنا سليمان سلطة على الشياطين و الجن و يستطيع أن يعاقب و يحبس من يشاء كيف شاء و لأن صرحه كان مبني من قوارير و كان في الماء فلم يكن من المستبعد على من ألف قصة المارد و القمقم بأن يقوم سيدنا سليمان بحبس ماردا في قمقم.. و لو علمنا أن ملك مات في البحر و أن من رموز ملكه الخاتم فربما يتبادر لذهن من سمع جزء من هذه القصة أن يعتقد أو يألف قصة تبتلع سمكة  فيها  هذا الخاتم .
لم أتطرق لأمور كثيرة في قصة سيدنا سليمان و حاولت أن أحصر كتابتي لهدف إظهار أن صرح سليمان من المحتمل جدا أنه كان  مقام في البحر على مسافة ما من مملكة سبأ القديمة و أن لابد و أن كثير من التماثيل التي صنعها الجن مازالت موجودة في قاع البحر بالقرب من بقايا هذا الصرح , و أن الصرح كان من الزجاج و النحاس و كذلك لربما كانت التماثيل من الذهب أو النحاس . و لتوقع و تحديد مكان بقايا الصرح يمكن ذلك بمعرفة قوة إبصار الهدهد و سرعة طيرانه و ربط ذلك بموقع مملكة سبأ و مكان وادي النمل. أو حصن صرواح في اليمن الذي يقال أن سيدنا سليمان قد بناه لبلقيس.

ربما يوجد عند أهل اليمن و علمائه ما يفيد و يؤكد فرضيتي , أو يساعد للكشف و تصحيح ما تلته الشياطين من افتراءات عن ملك سيدنا سليمان. و احتمال أنه كان لدى سيدنا سليمان أكثر من صرح, حيث أن الجن كانت تعمل له محاريب....... , و أن تكون جميعها في البحر, و أن أحد هذه الصروح كان بالقرب من مملكة سبأ. و ربما كان هناك بقايا لبعض ما صنع الجن في قاع البحر الأحمر أو الميت حيث كانا في مسار تنقلات سليمان البحرية ما بين الأرض المباركة و صرحه.

حدد القرءان أن الطير الذي جاء بخبر مملكة سبأ بأنه الهدهد و في هذا التحديد سبب معين, يستطيع علماء الطيور المساعدة في مدنا بمعلومات عن الهدهد مثل طباعه و قوة بصرة و سرعة طيرانه ..... و يساعد ذلك في توقع مكان الصرح و بعده عن مملكة سبأ القديمة.


وآمل أن تكون فرضيتي التي قدمتها في هذا البحث صحيحة و أن يعثر على آثار صرح سيدنا سليمان و ما أحاطه من تماثيل و ... و ذلك بالاستعانة بأدوات البحث المتطورة  و أن يكون ذلك نصره للأقصى الأسير الذي يئن من استمرار أعمال الحفر أسفله بحثا على بقايا ملك سيدنا سليمان. و نعلم أن الحفريات التي تمت في القدس بحثا على بقايا هيكل سليمان لم تأتي بنتيجة و هذا يؤكد أيضا أن صرح سيدنا سليمان ليس هناك. و هذا يؤكد أيضا أن صرح سيدنا سليمان ليس هناك. و أنتظر المساعدة حتى و لو بالرأي أو الإرشاد و ذلك للتحقق من صحة هذه الفرضية.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

موضوع لا يجب قراته سريعاً لى عودة بمشيئة الله

----------


## غريب الدار

السلام عليكم
على كل من يقرأ هذا البحث . على كل عالم بحار أو جيلوجيا أو تصوير بالأقمار الصناعية ...
الحفريات مستمرة و الأقصى يهدم ببطء .

لم يجدوا شيء يدل على الهيكل .... و نجن ننتظر .... 

ما كتبت يمكن أن ينقذ الأقصى , لا أريد أن يقول أحدكم أن ما كتبت صحيح أو خطأ ... فقد أحاول لفت النظر لإحتمال أن يكون الصرح ليس بل في البحر .... يمكن لكلامي أن لا يكون صحيح و يمكن أن يكون صحيح ... ما يثبت ذلك أو ينفيه ليس الكلام و لكن المعلومات الصحيحة و الدقيقة ....

أوصلوا هذه الفكرة للعلماء ... لا أريدهم هدر النقود بالبحث .... لربما المعلومة هي بين ايديهم و لكنهم لا يدرون بذلك 

يمكن تميز و قراْة بعض المعلومات المتعلقة بالموضوع .... أنتظر ذلك.

هل كلامي في شيء غلط ..... ساعدوني أوصلوا عني هذا ....
الأقصى لنا جميعا نحن المسلمين .... لا وجود لهيكل .... في العثور على ما يؤكد وجود صرح سليمان في البحر لن يستطيع أحد إدعاء أن الهيكل في الأقصى...........

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / غريب الدار
اضم صوتى لصوتك فيما يخص المسجد الأقصى وقد رفععت موضوع لى بهذا الخصوص كنت كتبته من مدة فى القاعة السياسية فى الرابط التالى
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=43259
بخصوص بناء عرش أو صرح سليمان على الماء الحقيقة بحثت وفكرت ولكن عقلى قاصر فى هذه النقطه بالذات كما أنى لست دارس للتاريخ وكل ما يربطنى بالتاريخ قرأتى فقط . عموماً موضوعك به وجهة نظر تحتمل كل الأتجاهات .


جاء بالأصحاح الثالث بسفر الملوك ألأول ( وكان فى سنة الأربع مائة والثمانين لخروج بنى إسرائيل من أرض مصر فى السنة الرباعة لملك سليمان على إسرائيل فى شهر زيو وهو الشهر الثاني أنه بنى للرب بيت . اعرف أن هذ الموضوع بعيد عن موضوع عرش سليمان ولكنه قد يفيد فى تحديد فترة وجود سليمان  .كما قالت مصادر أن سليمان كان فى عصر فرعون مصر - شيشنق- وأنه تزوج من ابنته كما تزعم التوراة. وأن سليمان أيضاً كان فى عصر الملك حيرام الفينيقي . وشيشنق وحيرام أرسلوا المهندسين والمواد التى بنى منها سليمان الهيكل [COLOR="Red"]والسؤال لماذا لم يأمر سليمان الجن ببناء الهيكل كما بنوا له عرشه على الماء كما ورد بالمشاركة محل التعليق .؟[/
COLOR]يظن كثيراً من المؤرخين أن أعمال البناء التى نسبة لسليمان بما فيها الهيكل من أعمال الفرعون المصري "أمنوحتب الثالث‎" والد اخناتون والذى يقولون أنه قبل وفاته قد بداء يميل لدعوة ابنه نجد الأدلة كلها تؤكد أن هذه الأعمال نفسها تمت قبل عصر سليمان بنحو أربعة قرون، أي في عصر أمنوحتب الثالث.
ويذهب البعض إلى وجود تشابه بين قصة الملك سليمان مع حياة الفرعون المصري "أمنوحتب الثالث‎" من ناحية عدد الزيجات وتعدد الاعتقادات وأعمال البناء، فأمنوحتب الثالث - تاسع ملوك الأسرة 18، الذي حكم نحو 39 عاماً عند بداية القرن 14 ق.م. - كان كثير الزيجات ، كما استغل الثراء الذي وصلت إليه مصر في أعمال البناء سواء في مصر أو في بلاد سورية وكنعان، فشيّد المعابد والقصور والمدن المحصنة.
ولا يتضح التشابه الكبير بين تاريخ أمنوحتب الثالث وقصة سليمان التي وردت في سفر الملوك الأول في كثرة زوجاته الأجنبيات أو تعدد اعتقاداته الدينية في آخر أيامه فحسب، بل بأعمال البناء التي قام بها أمنوحتب الثالث في كل المواقع التي جاء ذكرها في قصة سليمان، فبينما لم يتم العثور على آية بقايا لهذه المباني تعود إلى القرن العاشر ق.م.، القرن الذي عاش فيه سليمان، نجد الأدلة كلها تؤكد أن هذه الأعمال نفسها تمت قبل عصر سليمان بنحو أربعة قرون، أي في عصر أمنوحتب الثالث.
وأكدت البعثة الأمريكية التي قامت بالكشف عن القصر الذي بناه أمنوحتب الثالث غربي الأقصر، أنه كان مكوناً من البيوت نفسها التي ورد ذكرها في قصة سليمان.
هكذا اقتبس الكتبة الإسرائيليون قصة أمنوحتب الثالث الذي قام ببناء معبد الصخرة لتدعيم الحق التاريخي لبني إسرائيل في ملكية القدس،.


إن مملكة سليمان التي ورد ذكرها في العهد القديم يعتبره أكثر الباحثين من قبيل المبالغات، فمملكة سليمان ما تكون بمحمية مصرية مرابطة على حدود مصر، قائمة على حراب أسيادها الفراعنة .أقول هذا للقياس على موضوع عرش سليمان والمبالغات التى وردت عنه فى كتب اليهود
عرش سليمان
فى زمن نبى الله ((سليمان)) عليه السلام كان الكهنة والعرافون يعملون بما تخبرهم به الشياطين من انباء يدعون انها من امور الغيب ..
كان الشياطين يصعدون الى السماء الدنيا ، ويسترقون السمع الى كلام الملائكة وحديثهم مع بعضهم بما سوف يحدث و كان الكهنة والعرافون يعملون بما تخبرهم به الشياطين من أنباء الغيب ، ويخبرون الناس بذلك ، فيجدونه كما اخبروهم به ، فظن الكهنة والعرافون ان الشياطين يعلمون الغيب ، واعتقد الناس ان الكهنة والعرافين يعلمون الغيب ، فصدقوهم فى كل ما يقولون لهم ..
وبمرور الوقت اخذ الكهنة والعرافون يكتبون احاديث الجن والشياطين ، ويسجلونها فى الكتب ، حتى كثرت تلك الكتب وانتشرت ..
وذاع بين بنى اسرائيل ان الجن والشياطين يعلمون الغيب ، ويتنبئون بالاحداث التى ستقع فى المستقبل ..

وعلم نبى الله ((سليمان)) عليه السلام بذلك ، فغضب غضبا شديدا ، وأمر بجمع كل تلك الكتب بما فيها من ضلال واباطيل ، ووضعها فى صندوق محكم .. ثم دفنه تحت كرسى عرشه ، حتى يمنع تداولها بين الناس ، ويقضى على خرافة ان الجن والشياطين يعلمون الغيب 
ولان الله (تعالى) قد سخر الجن والشياطين ل((سليمان)) عليه السلام ، يتحكم فيهم كيف يشاء ، ويسخرهم فى اشق الاعمال ، ويعاقبهم بالحبس والتقييد فى السلاسل اذا اخطئوا ، فقد كانوا يخافون منه ..
ولم يكن فى استطاعة احد منهم ان يدنو من عرش ((سليمان)) عليه السلام دون ان يحترق ..


وعلم سليمان بمجيء بلقيس ملكة سبأ وقومها إليه للإسلام والإيمان، لذا أراد أن يريها آية من آيات الله العليم القدير، لتعرف أنه مرسل من ربه، فطلب سليمان من أعوانه أن يأتوه بعرشها قبل أن تصل إليه، فأخبره عفريت من الجن أنه يستطيع أن يأتى بالعرش قبل أن يقوم من مجلسه، وأخبره رجل آخر عنده علم من الكتاب أنه يستطيع أن يأتى بالعرش قبل أن يرتد إليه طرف عينه، فأذن سليمان لهذا العبد الصالح الذي عنده علم من الكتاب بإحضار العرش، وفي لحظات كان عرش بلقيس أمام سليمان، فذكر سليمان نعمة الله عليه، وفضله بأن جعل من جنوده من هو قادر على إحضار عرش بلقيس من اليمن إلى الشام في طرفة عين، فقال: {هذا من فضل ربي ليبلوني أأشكر أم أكفر ومن شكر فإنما يشكر لنفسه ومن كفر فإن ربي غني كريم} [النمل:40].
وقد أمر سليمان الجن أن يبنوا له قصرًا عظيمًا، حتى يستقبل فيه ملكة سبأ، وأشار عليهم أن تكون أرضية هذا القصر من زجاج شديد الصلابة والشفافية، تمر المياه من تحته، ثم يضعوا عرشها فيه بعد إدخال بعض التغيرات عليه لمعرفة هل ستهتدي الملكة أم لا؟ ومرت الأيام، وشاع خبر وصول الملكة وقومها، فخرج سليمان لاستقبالها، ثم عاد بها إلى القصر الذي أعده لها، وعند دخول ملكة سبأ هذا القصر، وقع نظرها على العرش، فأشار سليمان إليه، وقال لها: أهكذا عرشك؟ فقالت في دهشة واستغراب مستبعدة أن يكون الذي أمامها هو عرشها، حيث تركته هناك بأرض اليمن: كأنه هو**    !!
فلما أقبلت بلقيس لدخول القصر، رأت أمامها الماء، ولم تر الزجاج، فكشفت عن ساقيها خوفًا من أن يبتل ثوبها، فأخبرها سليمان أن أرضية القصر مصنوعة من زجاج، فلما رأت الملكة هذه الآيات، أعلنت إسلامها، وقالت: {رب إني ظلمت نفسي وأسلمت مع سليمان لله رب العالمين} [النمل: 44]

----------


## غريب الدار

الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد إبراهيم , شكرا على صدق مشاركتك و على  المجهود الطيب الذي بذلته لإثراء الموضوع بمعلومات عن ملك سيدنا سليمان. 

أستاذي الكريم / أحب إن سمحت لي أن أوضح بعض الأمور التي تعارف عليها الكثير من البشر و المتعلقة بقصة سيدنا سليمان و التي أوردتم بعضها في مشاركتكم الكريمة و قبل أن أبدأ أود أن أوضح نقاط هامة في التالي:
•	في كتابتي التي طرحت أوضحت أن صرح سيدنا سليمان كان مشيد على قاع البحر ( أسفل الماء) و انه شيد من الزجاج و النحاس و من قام بتشييده هم الجن و الشياطين ( غواصين و بناءين) , و لأن البناء كان صرح عال ( كالمارد ) فكان مدخله من أعلى سطح البحر ....
•	عندما أحضروا له عرش بلقيس لم يكن سيدنا سليمان في القدس بل في صرحه الذي هو في البحر...
•	المسافة بين صرحه و بين مملكة سبأ كانت قريبة جدا و أوضحت الأسباب


نأتي للقصص المتداولة عن سيدنا سليمان ففي الأغلب نجدها لا تتفق مع الصفات و الأحداث الواردة في القرآن الكريم , و نرى بوضوح الكثير من التلفيق الذي ألحق بقصة سيدنا سليمان . ذلك أن بني إسرائيل وصفوه في كتاباتهم كملك و لا يعترفون به كنبي . و على أن ملكه كان محدود و لكنه كان حكيم و أن أستخدم ذكاءه لأن يصاهر العديد من الملوك , مثل شيشنق و حيرام و ...... و قد كان زواجا سياسيا و زواج مصلحة حيث أعتمد على قوة نسايبه في أمور كثيرة .........
و معلش... لو فرضنا أن سيدنا سليمان كان فعلا مزواج و أنه كان لديه مصلحة في هذا الزواج , فما هي مصلحة نسايبة في هذا الزواج ؟ لماذا يوافق واحد زي شيشنق أن يزوج بنته لملك ذو مملكة صغيرة ..... و كيف تقبل العروس و والدها أن يكون لها درات ......

و بعدين بمعتقدنا نحن المسلمين أن سيدنا سليمان من أنبياء الله , و نعلم أن المولي عز و جل يختار من البشر أفضلهم خلقا و أصدقهم قولا و أمنهم زمة ..... و عندما نسمع أن هناك شخص يصاهر عبدة الأوثان و لا يكون هذا الزواج بهدف الدعوة لدين الله و لكنه زواج مصلحة .... يكون هنا أحد أمرين إما أن لا يكون هذا الشخص نبي أو أن الكلام هذا ما هو إلا افتراء و كذب. 
و لأننا على يقين أن سيدنا سليمان هو من أنبياء الله إذن نستطيع القول و باليقين أن موضوع الزيجات هذه ما هي إلا افتراءات و أكاذيب , مثلها مثل باقي الأكاذيب التي لحقت بأنبياء الله ....

لا أصدق إي شيء ورد في قصة سيدنا سليمان في كتب أهل الكتاب , و لا أصدق إلا ما ورد في القرآن الكريم . و عندما نسمع كلام لا يصح أن يقال على سيدنا سليمان , لنتذكر جميعا الآية الكريمة التالية , قال تعالى : {وَاتَّبَعُواْ مَا تَتْلُواْ الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَـكِنَّ الشَّيْاطِينَ كَفَرُواْ يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولاَ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلاَ تَكْفُرْ فَيَتَعَلَّمُونَ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ وَمَا هُم بِضَآرِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَيَتَعَلَّمُونَ مَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلاَ يَنفَعُهُمْ وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُواْ لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ مَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاَقٍ وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْاْ بِهِ أَنفُسَهُمْ لَوْ كَانُواْ يَعْلَمُونَ }البقرة102

حسنا نعلم أن سيدنا سليمان كان من بني إسرائيل فلماذا حرف بعضهم في قصته, و ما فائدة ذلك ........ العديد من الأسئلة , يمكن يكون لها أجوبة , بعض هذه الإجابات مقنعة و لكن البعض الآخر ربما لا .... كذلك نعلم أن التحريف قد حدث و من زمن طويل , و نعلم كم عانى أنبياء الله في سبيل الدعوة , فماذا نتوقع ممن كذبوهم و هم أحياء أن يكتبوا عنهم بعد موتهم ......

 و لكن لنركز على الحاضر , نرى اهتمام و أبحاث و حفريات عديدة , يحاولون الوصول لبداية خيط لإثبات أن ما جاء في كتابات أجدادهم صحيحة. يحاولون إقناع العالم كله بذلك و حتى المسلمين , يريدون شرعية لما سيطروا عليه بالقوة . لقد صدقهم العديد و ينتظر الدليل المادي , بل و يساعدهم البعض بالبحث معهم لعله يصل لإثبات التاريخ المدون ....... و لكن هناك شيء آخر يبحثون عنه , إنه التابوت ..... يعتقدون فيه مجدهم إلى الأبد .....

و أعتقد فيما كتبت أهمية للجميع و لإظهار الحق و الحقائق. فنحن المسلمين أهل حق و يهمنا إظهار الحقائق.

صرح سليمان بإذن الله موجود في قاع البحر . أريد أن تصل هذه الرسالة لم لدية القدرة المالية و البحثية و العلمية و الذي يستطيع البحث عن بقايا صرح سليمان في قاع البحر , فليتفضل. 

إن أرادوا التابوت فليجدوه و لنرى هل سينفعهم كما يعتقدون أم لا ......

إن وجدوا الصرح في قاع البحر يكون في ذلك تكذيب لكل القصص المتداولة , كذلك لا ننسى أن سيدنا سليمان بعث برسالة لمملكة سبأ , أي كان يكتب و يقرأ , و ربما وجدنا العديد من الوثائق الأثرية و التاريخية .......

الموضوع يستحق البحث ..... و قدراتي لوحدها لا تسمح لي للوصول لشيء .....

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اشكرك أخى الفاضل المجتهد بأمتياز

----------


## قلب مصر

أخى الفاضل غريب الدار
موضوع مميز كعادة مواضيعك 
ووجهة نظر تحمل الكثير
بارك الله فيك على سعيك وجهدك المستمر
وأرجو مثلك أن تكف كل الأيدى العابثة بالأقصى
وليتهم يقرأون ما كتبت فقد يفهمون ولكن من الواضح أنهم يخططون لأبعد من فهمهم

اشكرك أخى الفاضل

----------


## غريب الدار

الأستاذ الفاضل سيد ابراهيم
الأخت الفاضلة أم يوسف
بارك الله فيكم على ردكم الطيب 
و نور الله طريقكم لكل ما فيه خير

----------


## الصاعق

*إسمحوا لي بتسجيل حضوري إلى حين قرأتي للموضوع بالكامل*

*بارك الله في الكاتب ونفعنا به*

----------


## محمود زايد

*السلام عليكم 
الموضوع جميل جدا 
 استمتعت وانا اقرأ تحليلك ورؤيتك لعلاقه سيدنا سليمان والبحر
ومستمر معك فى متابعه الموضوع الشيق 
شكرا لك اخى غريب الدار*

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفلضل
الأستاذ صاعق
الأستاذ محمود زايد
بارك الله فيكم على ردكم الطيب , و أجدد دعوتي للجميع بالمساعدة في الحصول على معلومات عن صرح سيدنا سليمان
و أخص بالذكر أهل الأختصاص في علوم قاع البحار و التصوير بالأقمار الصناعية

----------


## eman55

كلام سليم وتفكير منطقى , ربنا يفتحها عليك . :good:

----------


## غريب الدار

شكرا أختي إيمان 
ربنا يفتحها علينا جميعا ويفقنا لما فيه الخير

----------


## منتهى الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تعد هذه مشاركتي الأولى في هذا الصرح الرائع ومع الاعضاء الأروع..وسعيده جدا بالانظمام لكم ....
لقد لفت انتباهي هذا الموضوع واستمتعت جدا بقرائته وبتحليل صاحب الموضوع للكثير من المغالطات التي تزخر بها كتبنا والتي نقلت عن طريق اناس ليس لهم هم الا تشويه حضارتنا و ارثنا العربي والمسلم كذلك.... وسلبنا ابسط الحقوق في ان يكون  لنا على الأقل  اطلال نتغنى بها...

قد تكون معلوماتي التاريخيه على قد الحال زي مابيقولو ...حيث اني ليس مطلعه على كل الحضارات  ولكن متابعه جيده 
ولا املك من براعة الحديث والنقد الكثير ولكن قد املك المختصر المفيد في حدود معرفتي وثقافتي 

اخي الكاتب ...التاريخ ماهو الا كهف مظلم مليئ بالمفاجأت... قد يتكهن الكثير بما يحوي هذا الكهف وقد يستطيع احدهم فك بعض رموز غموضه ولكن تضل هناك اشياء مبهمه لا يعلمها الا الله ...اخفى الله سرها لغايه قد تكون في مصلحة البشريه او في خدمة دينه ....

لنرجع لصلب الموضوع ...وهو سيدنا سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام .....
اريد ان اكتب جمله قد تكون اعتراضيه ...بس صدقني انها بمثابة الشفره المفقوده لكل ما خفي وغاب سره 
لن نعرف حضارتنا كما نبغي ان نعرفها مالم نكتشف هذه الشفره المفقوده ونفك طلاسمها ....
اتريد ان تعرف ماهيه هذه الشفره ...

((هيه الجزيره العربيه ))
ولكن فك رموز هذه الشفره يؤرق الكثر ويقلق الكثير ..حيث انها لو فكت لثبت كذب كثير من الاديان المحرفه الأن..وسقطت الكثير من الحضارات القائمه الأن ..وهذا مالايريده الغرب واعداء الاسلام 

لا اريد ان اطيل في هذا الموضوع الذي قد يأخد صفحات وصفحات ولكن احب ان ادلي بدلوي في بعض ماذكر في هذا الموضوع

اين كان سيدنا سليمان يقيم .... حينما ارسل لبلقيس ملكة سبا 
سيدنا سليمان كان يقيم في منطقه اسمها جازان ...في جنوب الممكه العربيه السعوديه  وتبعد عن اليمن قرابة 600 كيلو براً وترتبط باليمن عن طريق البحر كذالك 

انظر الخريطه و لموقعها بالنسبه لليمن


...واتخدها سيدنا سليمان فيما مضى مملكه له .... حيث كانت هذه المنطقه او المدينه بمثابة القاعده العسكريه له ...ولجيشه من الجن ...وقد اشتق اسمها من ذالك  جزاء الجان ..اي كانت محبس الجن  وبها اثار تعود ل 8000 سنه قبل الميلاد... ...وتسمى كذالك قديما بالمخلاف السليماني 
كم توجد في هذه المنطقه جزر كثيره يكثر فيها اسخراج اللؤلؤ الطبيعي وبكميات كبيره  ...لوقتنا هذا وهذا مالا يتميز به بحر فلسطين لو سلمنا ان مملكة سليمان كانت هناك

انظر موضوع ذو صله 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85%...B2%D8%A7%D9%86


نقل عن الويكيبيديا


نبذة عن جازان
سميت جازان بهذا الاسم منذ زمن سيدنا سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام ويذكر أن أصل الاسم كان جزاء الجان ثم حول إلى جازان وبها أثار يرجع تاريخها إلى 8000 قبل الميلاد . وهو الاسم الذي يطلق على البلاد التي مدينة جيزان قاعدتها الإدارية ، وكانت قديماً تعرف بالمخلاف السليماني نسبة إلى أحد أمرائها وهو سليمان بن طرف الحكمي ، من أهل النصف الثاني من القرن الرابع الهجري الذي وحد ( مخلاف حكم) و ( مخلاف عثر ) تحت إمارته باسم ( المخلاف السليماني ) وظل بعد ذلك علماً على المنطقة الممتدة من ( الشرجة ) في ساحل الموسم جنوباً إلى بلاد ( حلي بن يعقوب ) شمالاً التابع حالياً لمنطقة القنفذة و كانت تعرف بالمخلاف السليماني سابقاً


[عدل] الموقع الجغرافي
تقع منطقة جازان في الجزء الجنوبي الغربي من المملكة العربية السـعودية بيـن خطـي طـول (42 ْ - 43 ْ) شرقاً ودائرتي عرض (16 ْ - 17 ْ) شمالاً، ويحدها من الشمال والشرق منطقة عسير ومن الغرب البحر الأحمر بطول ساحلي نحو 330 كم، ومن الجنوب والجنوب الشرقي الجمهورية اليمنية، كما يبلغ العمق المتوسط للمنطقة من الشرق إلى الغرب نحو 100كم.

وتبلغ المساحة الإجمالية لمنطقة جازان نحو 13.457 ألف كم2 بخلاف ما يقارب 80 جزيرة بالبحر الأحمر أشهرها جزيرة فرسان، حيث تبلغ مساحة هذه الجزر نحو 702 كم2، وتمثل هذه المساحة للمنطقة ما يقارب 0.7 % من مساحة المملكة العربية السعودية، وهي بذلك تعتبر من أصغر مناطق المملكة مساحة بعد منطقة الباحة.




.... وتقال الكثير من الاساطير عن تلك المدينه  من ايام سيدنا سليمان  حيث ان الدابه التي اكلت عصا سليمان مازالت تأكل الأخضر واليابس من الخشب الى الأن ... حيث لا توجد هذه الدابه في جميع مدن المملكه الا بهذه المنطقه ..وتحكى الاساطير حول هذه الدابه وهي اقرب الى الحقيقه ..ان الجن بعد ان علمت بخبر موت سليمان من بعد ان اكلت الارضه عصاه كافئتها..بأن تمدها بالماء طول الحياه حيث ان هذه الدابه حينما تأكل الخشب لاتبقى منه شيء تجد مكانها رطب مبتل بالماء كأنها كانت تأكل وتشرب وليس هناك مصدر للماء ...
كذالك اشتهار هذه المنطقه بالنمل العملاق حيث له الكثير من المستعمرات هناك وبكميات مهوله 


منطقة الجزيره العربيه ك الصندوق المغلق الذي لم يكتشف ما بدخله بعد ...وحتى لو اكتشف لن تجد من يهتم به او يعيره اي هتمام لانه في دوله ليس لها اي اهتمام بكل ماهو تاريخ او تنقب فيه او تحاول ان تكشف سره ....كم من حضارات وجدت لم تجد من يظهرها على السطح...وكم من حقائق اثبتت لم تجد من يخبر بها للمهتمين بأرث هذا الوطن وتاريخه ...التاريخ في الجزيره العربيه مهو الا حكايات يتداولها الاجداد ليرووها للأحفاد ..لا غير

 لم يوثق منها شيء ولم يطلع عليها احد خارج نطاق المدينه او القريه ....حتى اصبح الكل ينعتنا بأننا بلا حضاره ... 

انظر الي هذا الموضوع فهو جميل وغريب جدا وماهو الا القليل عن تلك المنطقه 
http://www.7laanjd.com/vb/showthread.php?t=32





لن اطيل عليكم 

واتمنى ان اكون قداثريت معلوماتكم بالقليل  حتى لو كان غير مفيد 

والسلام عليكم

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي منتهى الروح
خالص الشكر لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة و بارك الله فيك ,

----------


## غريب الدار

أختي الفاضلة منتهى الريح
مشاركتك كانت لي أكثر من مفيده و أكرر شكري لك و كلامك جد منطقي و أعتقد أنها فعلا الحلقة المفقودة و تأكيد لذلك قرب منطقة جازان من مملكة سبأ

----------


## منتهى الروح

اخي غريب الدار اتمنى بالفعل ان اكون افدتك ولو بالقليل 

ولو تأملنا ما طرحته بالنسبه لي كوني من سكان الجزيره العربيه وادرى بشعابها ...وانا ما افدتك به في منتهى الصحه 
هذا يثبت ان بني اسرائيل خرجو من هنا 
وانا موطنهم كان الجزيره العربيه 
يجعلنا نفكر ...اذا كان سليمان نبي الله الى بني اسرائيل ,..وان احداث قصته كانت في هذه البقعه من الارض
يجعلنا نطرح سؤال اخر ....
اين كانت احداث نبي الله موسى وهو الذي ارسل ايظاً الى بني اسرائيل ...هل كانت في الجزيره العربيه ايظاً ام في مصر 

ان هذه النظريات تنسف التاريخ عن بكرة ابيه ....وتجعلنا نصيغ التاريخ بشكل اخر ....اعتقد هذا لن يرضاه الكثير ..ولن يعجب الكثير ...ولن يقتنع به الكثير خصوصا اننا امه تحب ان تقرا تاريخها من غيرها حتى لو كله مشوه ومغلوط 
اضع لك هذه الروابط قد تفيد حتى لو كانت مجرد تكهنات ...بالنسبه لكاتبيها ...لانهم اقل الناس درايه بالجزيره العربيه ..ومع ذالك وصلو لما وصلو له من استنتاجات ...فما بالك لو فتحت المملكه دراعاتها لكل منقب عن التاريخ ومستكشف ...

نظرية كمال صليبي ان التورات جاءت من الجزيره العربيه 

مع ان الكثير عارضها ونفاها لانها لا تتماشى مع ماهم يريدون ...وانا بالفعل تنسف التاريخ  والكثير من الحضارات التي قامت 
http://www.adabwafan.com/display/product.asp?id=29918


وهذا الكتاب سوف يفيدك جدا في كثير من الحقائق
http://www.4shared.com/file/26356557/fec8b13d/


خالص تحياتي

----------


## غريب الدار

أختي الفاضلة
منتهى الروح
بالفعل مشاركتك أفادتني و شكرا على الكتاب لقد نزلته .
و أكرر شكري لك مع أطيب التحيات

----------


## سيد جعيتم

للرفع

----------


## mostafa saft

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    شكرا على سعيك  وعلى هذا المجهود الكبير ويكفى فقط عناء الكتابة  لن أخوض كثيرا ولكن مع عظمة بلقيس وحكمتها  والدليل أنها ملكة والثانية الشورى فى الامر والثالثة أنها آمنت يعنى عندها من البصيرة الواعية المدركة وهى أعلى فى العصر  وحضارتها .    صرح ممرد هنا بيت القصيد   الممرد أليست من المردة الجن  والمارد هو أعتى الجن  وسخرهم الله له  مالمانع ان يكونوا من الصرح نفسه قد يمشون عليه وإلالماذا لم تكتشف الملكة وجود أى زجاج  أو لم يصل العلم نفسه لنوعية الزجاج بهدا الوصف  رغم تقدم العلوم الحالية وإدا كان من الزجاج كيف تكون سمكه ليحمل الملكة ومن معها   والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي مصطفي
لقد ركزت على ممرد و لم تذكر القوارير , و القوارير أتعتقد أن تكون من غير الزجاج ...؟؟؟؟
ثم ذكر الذين بنوا الصرح بأنهم الشياطين و كانت صفاتهم أنهم بناء و غواص ..... و قدرات الجن أعتقد أنها مجهولة للعلماء , بل الكثيير من العلماء ينكرون الجن ... أقصد بالعلماء هنا علماء الطبيعة ( فيزيا و كمياء .... )
للجن قدرات لا نعرفها جيدا و لا نبالغ كثيرا و لكن المؤكد أنهم و باليقين هم من بنوا الصرح و ليس البشر و لا علماء و مهندسين البشر , فقدرات بناء الصرح فوق قدرة البشر , و هذا ما جعل بلقيس تسلم بعد رؤيتها الصرح ....
الصرح بإذن الله موجود في قاع البحر و على ما أعتقد بين جازان و أثيوبيا ....
مجهوداتكم معنا بالخصوص 
دمتم بخير

----------


## mostafa saft

الطرح جميل لاشك فيه  وهدفك ممتاز .أما من ناحية قدرات الجن يكفى لوحسبناها رياضيا بين الشام واليمن من طول المسافة  وفترة التعتيق والتحميل والذهاب والعودة  وخروج العرش من الأبواب  أو وهل إستأذن من الحراس للقصر  وكل ذلك فى واحد على مئة من الثانية  .أى سرعة هذه التى تقطع مايقرب من سبعة آلاف كيلو متر فى الزمن السابق . والمعانى كثيرة فى هذا . وما رأيك فى مشاهدتى بعينى رجلا يمشى فوق رؤوس الناس عيانا بيانا والناس تملأ مساحة تقدر تقريبا مئتى منر فى عرض اربعة أمتار وهذا عيانا بيانا  هل أكذب عينى وعين الناس . والقصة التى فى الأثر الرجل الذى أراد أن يستفسر عن بعض أوجه الصلاة من الشيخ ويفصل بينهم ماء فمشى على الماء وعندما وجد الشيخ منه ذلك قال له أعبد الله على ما أنت عليه  .نوايا  وهبات من الله  . وما رأيك فيما حدث معى شخصيا وأقسم بالله العظيم  بالجيش . كسرت صندوق تروس فى أبو سلطان . بعد الحرب بسنتين . ثم أرافق زميلا  فى سيناء دون إذن  لنقطة الاستطلاع  التى تبعد عشرين كيلا  لاحظ دون إذن  وفى الطريق يريد الزميل أن يقضى حاجته .فأقول له مزاحا حرر السيارة يعنى لا يضغط على المكابح . فتقف  . نزلت بجانب السيارة وخطوت خطوات لأجدرأس  مسمار فأضربه بالرجل   فيبدوا أكثر  لأجد صندوق التروس لم يستعمل نهائيا ( على الزيرو )  وكانت أول مرة أدخل سيناء فى حياتى  وآخر مرة لهذا الطريق والعجيب لاتوجد علامة تميز طول الطريق هذا لاشجرة ولا صخرة . والشهود كثيرة . وأين أموال قارون . وأين مساكن عاد . وأين اسرار الفراعنة . ولماذا أخفى الله آثار سيدنا سليمان . ويمكن من ملحقات الدعوة التى دعاها سيدنا سليمان ملكا ليس لأحد من بعدى  . وإن صادف علمك اليقين . ورحمة من الله أن يضل اليهود بما هم فيه للآن . وتقبل تحياتى وتلويحاتى

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي مصطفى
تفكيرك ليس غريب و لا داعي للحلفان لكي نصدقك و يمكن لأي واحد أن يحكي لك قصص إبهار مما حكيت و لكن ...؟
من جاء بالخبر هدهد و حددته الآيات بأنه هدهد و ليس جن و قدرات الهدهد محدودة ....؟؟؟
أرى أنك لا تناقش ما طرحت بالرغم من مدحك له ... ما تفعله هو سرد ما هو معروف للجميع و السائد سواء أكان صحيح أو غير ذلك و تكراره من طرفك يعني أنك على يقين أنه صحيح ... و هذا لن يفيدني في شيء 
و لن يوصلني لأن الجن و السحر و .... خلافة الإيمان بقدراتهم الخارقة أهم من الإيمان للعقل الذي ميزنا به.
و لقد وردت صريحة في القرآن أن الجن لا يزيد أتباعهم إلا رهقا ...
و أما القرآن فنحن مطالبين للتدبر فيه و ليس قراءة ثم القول بما يقول البشر ...؟؟؟
اللهم أعز الإسلام و أنتصر للأقصى و لمن ينصره
دمتم

----------


## ابو صلاح

*واااااااااااااااااااااو   في منتهى الروعـة والله جزاك الله كل خيــر .. 

جميــل جـــــــــــدا .. تقبـل مروري*

----------


## غريب الدار

شكرا أبو صلاح
على مرورك و كلماتك الطيبة

----------


## ريمان

*مشكور على المعلومات القيمة  وبتمنى عليك تطلعنا بكل ما هو جديد بتتوصل اليه*
*تقبل مروري*

----------


## شكري عبد الرؤوف

أخي غريب الدار
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية أعبر لك عن إعجابي بتفكيرك المنطقي المترابط وفوق ذلك اعتمادك على آيات القرآن الكريم ونبذك لتخريفات التوراة والإنجيل المحرفين وأنا معك في هذا فليس فيهما ما يمكن الإيمان به إلا ما لم يصادم القرآن والفطرة السليمة .
وأنا من أشد المتأثرين كذلك بفكرة أن الأنبياء كانوا جميعا في جزيرة العرب لأن هذه الجزيرة أرض خصها الله بخصائص مقدسة وهذا يفسر قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"أخرجوا الكفار من جزيرة العرب " وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "لا يجتمع في جزيرة العرب دينان " .. فهي جزيرة إسلام منذ آدم عليه السلام وينبغى عليها أن تكون كذلك إلى يوم القيامة .
ولا يصرفنا ذلك عن المطالبة بفلسطين لأنها على أية حال أرض المسلمين والعروبة.
أما بالنسبة لقصة سليمان عليه السلام فإن هناك نقطة شغلت بالي وأنا أقرأ بحثك وهي :
إن سليمان عليه السلام تعرض لابتلاء أوضحه بعض المفسرين لقوله تعالى : ( ولقد فتنا سليمان وألقينا على كرسيه جسدا ثم أناب ) .. وهو تسلط أحد الجان على خاتمه فتمكن من الجلوس على عرشه والحكم باسمه وهذا ما جعله بعد أن استعاد عرشه يدعو الله ويقول كما ذكر الله تعالى : ( رب اغفر لي وهب لي ملكا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعدي )
فسخر الله تعالى له الجن يعملون له ويتحكم فيهم بإذن الله تعالى .. فالملك الخاص الذي لا ينبغي لأحد من بعد سليمان عليه السلام هو التحكم في عالم الجن والشياطين على أوسع نطاق وكذلك الريح ، ولا يعني ذلك أن أحدا لا يستطيع التحكم في الجن بل هناك من يستطيع وأولهم النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن ليس في اتساع تحكم سليمان عليه السلام وهناك قصة في السيرة تقول إن الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم امتنع عن ربط شيطان تعرض له في صلاته في سارية المسجد ليراه الناس بعد أن ذكر الآية (ملكا لا يبغي لأحد من بعدي) ..
فسليمان عليه السلام لديه وحده بإذن الله التحكم الكامل في عالم الجن وأعتقد اعتقادا خاصا أن له الأثر العظيم في إسلام كثير من الجن وأن الجن المؤمنين الموجودين الآن أكثرهم من أولئك المؤمنين من عهده عليه السلام ، ومن الجن من هو محبوس إلى الآن كما قرأنا في بعض الكتب نتيجة معصيته لسليمان عليه السلام .
ومسألة أن الصرح موجود في البحر مسألة ممكنة جدّا .. ولكن قد يكون اكتشافه أمرًا صعبًا وبخاصة لأنه من عمل الجنّ وأعمال الجنّ مثلهم لا تظهر للعيان إلا لمن يريدون بإذن الله تعالى ، وكذلك المحاريب والتماثيل والجفان التي كانوا يصنعونها لا يمكن أن ترى في اعتقادي لأنها خاصة بالجنّ لا تظهر إلا لمن كانت له قدرات خاصة منحها الله له ، وهذا يفسّر (في اعتقادي) عدم وجود آثار هائلة لهذا الملك العظيم الذي لا ينبغي لأحد من بعد سليمان عليه السلام .
...................
هذه مشاركتي في موضوعك الذي كان سببا في تسجيلي في هذا المنتدى الكريم .. ولك ولكل الأعضاء والزوار خالص تحياتي وشكري .

----------


## farazdaq

> حسنا نعلم أن سيدنا سليمان كان من بني إسرائيل فلماذا حرف بعضهم في قصته, و ما فائدة ذلك ........ العديد من الأسئلة , يمكن يكون لها أجوبة , بعض هذه الإجابات مقنعة و لكن البعض الآخر ربما لا .... كذلك نعلم أن التحريف قد حدث و من زمن طويل , و نعلم كم عانى أنبياء الله في سبيل الدعوة , فماذا نتوقع ممن كذبوهم و هم أحياء أن يكتبوا عنهم بعد موتهم ......


الجواب ربما يأتي من الآية القرآنية : "لعن الذين كفروا من بني إسرائيل على لسان داوود و عيسى .." ،  لماذا لم يكن اللعن من سليمان أيضا و هو بين الاثنين زمنيا ؟

عندما يأتي اللعن على لسان نبي لقوم فلعلمه أنهم كفروا كفرا ظاهرا و صرحوا به مع الاصرار عليه ، و هذا لا يكون إلا في حال غلبة القوم على نبيهم و عدم وجود سلطان له عليهم ، كحال داوود الذي كان ملكه فتيا و لم يتمكن في فترة حكمه من إخضاع كل قومه ، و ليست قصة رفضهم لطالوت ملكا إلا دليلا على نوعية تصورهم للملك ، فلا بد أن يكون الملك من عائلة غنية و هو ما لا يتميز به داوود ، و رغم ان داوود توصل الى توحيد بني اسرائيل و اعادتهم الى التوحيد ، الا ان هناك طبقة كانت ترفضه و ترفض اتباعه ، و هي التي لعنها الله على لسان داوود .

و نفس الشئ حصل في اللعن الذي جاء  على لسان عيسى ، لأن بني اسرائيل انقسموا عند مجيئه الى قسمين : قسم آمن به و نصره ، و قسم كفر به و أعلن كفره و حاربه و هو القسم الذي يخصه هذا اللعن.

أما سليمان فقد كان ملكه ظاهرا محكما ، يعلم الجميع رعية و ملوكا انه مؤمن و عادل و يملك من القوة ما يقيم به هذا العدل و هذا الدين ، لذا من البديهي أن الملوك و الرعية كانت تهابه ، و كل من كان كافرا بالله أخفى كفره و أبدى الايمان نفاقا ، و لهذا لم يلعن سليمان الكفرة من بني اسرائيل لعدم اعلانهم الكفر.
و من البديهي أيضا ، بعد وفاة سليمان ان تنطلق الألسن و الاقلام من هؤلاء أنفسهم ليمثلوا به و يصفوه بأعمال لا يقوم بها حتى سفلة الناس فكيف بالانبياء ، كحب النساء الى درجة عبادة آلهة الاجنبيات منهن ارضاء لهن ، و ليست هذه الاقلام و الالسن الا طبقة من رجال الدين الاغنياء كانت تخفي كفرها بالتوراة و الزبور و تظهر الايمان و تتحين الفرصة لطمس كل خبر عن نبوة سليمان و الاتيان بقصص ملفقة تسئ اليه  هو و والده عليهما السلام.

----------


## غريب الدار

أختي ريمان شكرا على مرورك
أخي شكري : قصة تسلط الجن على خاتم سيدنا سليمان هي من القصص التي وصفتها في بداية مشاركتك و عليه لا يبنى عليها , و بخصوص الأقصى فقداستة ليس منبعها ملك سيدنا سليمان و هذا الإعتقاد أيضا دخليل حيث ربط البعض بين الهيكل المزعوم و بين الأقصى . 
قداسة الأقصى و محل الإسراء و المعراج قداسة قديمة و تأتي في المرتبة الثانية بعد البيت الحرام بمكه 
الأقصى في القدس , و صرح سيدنا سليمان لا يوجد أي دليل على وجوده في فلسطين , بل الأيات تخبرنا بأمور أخرى و دلائل أنه قد يكون في قاع البحر , و أما الهيكل فليس هو الأقصى و ليس هو الصرح فمواصفاته المزعومة تختلف تماما عن كليهما , و حسب ترجيحى أن لا وجود هيكل لسليمان , و أن الهيكل المزعوم تم تشيده على يد خائمات و ليس على يد سيدنا سليمان ....
طالما أخبرتنا الآيات عن تفاصيل ما كان يصنع الجن و تفرد القرآن الكريم بهذا عن كتب أهل الكتاب , فإذن الله هذا دليل أنه سوف يكتشف علم ألاثار هذا عاجلا أم آجلا و ستكون بإذن الله آيات مادية ناطقة تثبت الحق و الحقائق.
فما كان يصنعه الجن أشياء حقيقة و عدم عثور البشر عليها لا يعني هذا أنها مخفية بل يعني أن لها وقت للظهور و الكشف لن تخطأه , سواء بأيدينا أو بأيدي غيرنا ...... 

أخي الفرزدق . تحليلك منطقي و إن شاء الله هو الصواب
و بارك الله فيكم جميعا
و دمتم بخير

----------


## farazdaq

أخي غريب الدار 

أنت تطلب التأييد فيما ذهبت اليه ، و أظن أن نظريتك تؤيد نفسها بنفسها ، فجل ما كتب عن سليمان عليه السلام أو نسب له ، له علاقة بالبحر و اليم ، و أظن الأخت منتهى الروح  أصابت كبد الحقيقة عندما أشارت الى  الجزيرة  كحلقة مغيبة من دائرة البحث و التاريخ القديم رغم كونها قطب الرحى في تاريخ البشرية.
إن تاريخ  الشرق الأوسط القديم هو نسخة لما خط في التوراة ، و حتى الاكتشافات الاثرية المعاصرة  تحصر تفاسيرها ضمن "الحقائق التوراتية" و لو بلي أعناق النصوص . و قد آن الاوان لاعادة كتابة تاريخ المنطقة بعيدا عن مرجعية التوراة ، و باطلاق ورشات البحث و التنقيب الاثري في هذه الارض المباركة .
ان القرأن عندما خاطب قريش و اهل الكتاب في الجزيرة اقتصر على اعطاء الحضارات التي مرت على ارض الجزيرة اهمية كبرى حتى يتعظ القوم ، فذكر قوم نوح و عاد و ثمود و فرعون ، فهل يا ترى لم توجد حضارات أخرى بنفس القياس في أصقاع الارض تلقت رسالات و لاقت نفس المصير بظلمها ؟ التاريخ يجيبنا بوفرة على هدا السؤال .
عندما يقول القرأن مخاطبا قريش و اهل الكتاب " و ما عاد منكم ببعيد" فذلك بعد مكاني و ليس زمنيا ، لان ثمود أقرب زمنيا لقريش من عاد و مع ذلك  لم يقل و ما ثمود منكم ببعيد . اذن عاد كانت  في الحجاز أو حوله  و كذلك قوم نوح و قوم فرعون . و هذا ما يلح علينا في البحث في تاريخ المنطقة و ايجاد الدلائل التاريخية لاعادة كتابته. 
سأعطي مثالا واحدا يناقض المنطق و أطلب من يعطيني تفسيرا معقولا : في العهد الجديد ، هناك نص يقول فيه يسوع ان يونس و ملكة التيمن يشهدان له . و هذا يدفعنا للتساؤل ، اذا كان النبي يونس و ملكة اليمن يشهدان ليسوع ، فهما اذن معاصران له ، و الا فالشهادة ليس لها معنى ، و اذا كانا معاصران له فهو اذن قد ولد اثناء حكم سليمان. و يدفعنا ذلك لاستنتاج آخر : ان سليمان و يونس و ملكة اليمن و عيسى كانوا في نفس المنطقة ،  في اليمن و ما حوله اي جنوب الجزيرة العربية . و الا فما التفسير ؟
ما السبب التاريخي الذي جعل اثيوبيا نصرانية حتى عهد النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم الا ان يكون عيسى عليه السلام قريبا من المنطقة ، و اهل اثيوبيا  متشددون في نسبة ملكة اليمن اليهم  و يصرون على انها عاشت في اثيوبيا كما يصر اهل اليمن على انها عاشت في اليمن ؟ أظن ان الاثنين محقين لان ملكة سبا عاشت عصر سليمان بشريعة سليمان و كانت بالحبشة  ، ثم عاصرت عيسى و آمنت بالانجيل و انتقلت الى اليمن ، و عندما القي اليها كتاب سليمان كانت بالحبشة و كانت ديانتها كديانة اخناتون تسجد للشمس . 
ان ذا النون عندما ذهب مغاضبا و ركب البحر ، لا يمكن ان يكون قد قطع اكثر من الف كلم برا من الموصل  الى الخليج ، ثم يركب البحر من هناك  و يقطع اكثر من الف كلم بحرا على طول الخليج  ليكون في عرض المحيط الهندي حتى يلقى العواصف و الحوت الذي سيبتلعه. أما امكانية ان يكون البحر هو المتوسط فمنعدمة لان الحوت لا يعيش في المتوسط.
اذن فذو النون كان قريبا من الساحل الجنوبي للجزيرة و اليمن .

و أخيرا أظن ان الصرح لم يكن فقط للخلوة و التعبد ، بل كان ايضا لادارة المملكة و هو مقر اقامته .

----------


## غريب الدار

شكرا لأخي الفرزدق
كتابات العديد من المؤرخين المعاصرين وصلوا لنتائج جديرة بالأهتمام , و ليس الإهتمام له فائدة لو لم يدعمة بحث ميداني أثري , الحمل و العبأ يقع على علمائنا الأفاضل , علماء الآثار و المرجوا منهم الكثير ....
و أقصد منهم العملين و ليس الأكادميين , فالأكاديمي يحفظ كلمات وردت في الكتب يرددها و يعتبرها نهاية العلم , و أما الميدانيين و العمليين فهم من يستطيعون بأكتشافاتهم قلب الكثير من المافهيم و التي وردت في كتب الأكادميين ..
فالعديد للأسف تجده يبحث في كلام البشر ..... و لا يببحث فيما ....
على أي حال لليس هدفي التأييد و لكن هدفي كشف الحقيقة .....
دمتمت بخير

----------


## farazdaq

أخي غريب الدار

للأسف تاريخنا كتبه و يكتبه غيرنا ، و البحوث الميدانية التاريخية تبدو بالنسبة للمسؤولين في بلداننا ترفا معرفيا لا  فائدة من الانفاق عليه  ، إلا إذا كانت تنتج ربحا ماديا فوريا ، أو كانت تستقطب اهتماما دوليا ، رغم ارتفاع أصوات العلماء و الباحثين في العقدين الاخيرين مطالبة بتكثيف البحوث الميدانية لكشف ما خفي و تصحيح ما حرف من تاريخنا و للخروج من دائرة التوجه التوراتي في كتابته.

و مع ذلك ، يجب ان نبقى متفائلين ، لأن تتوفر الارادة عند المسؤولين و الجرأة عند العلماء الأفاضل كي نعرف تاريخنا جيدا فنعرف أنفسنا فنتحرر من مركب النقص تجاه الغرب و باقي العالم ، لان من كتبوا تاريخنا ، لسان حالهم يقول :

علموا ابن الليث جفلة الظبي  ** حتى تمحوا من ذاكرته صورة الأسد 

أكمل أخي

----------


## غريب الدار

شكرا أخي و فعلا أخي 
التفاؤل سر النجاح ... وليأس مع الحياة و لا حياة مع الحياة .....
و أملي في  العلماء الحقيقيين كبير .... الحقيقيين ..... 
و لا أخفيك القول أن أملي بأن يأتي الفرج من حيث أن لا تحتسب
ليسوا سواء , و هناك علماء يبحثون عن الحقيقة بجد و جهد , و للأسف ليسوا من بني جلدتنا 

البطل من يقول هذا أنا ...  و ليس من يقول كان أبي

و الناس  يصفون آباء البطل بأنهم أبطال مجاملا لمن يرونه أمامهم
و يحتقرون أجداد غثاء السيل لأنهم لن يصدقوا أن أحفاد الأبطال بهذه الهشاشة ... 
الأحفاد هو من يسؤون لتاريخ الأجداد ... و يجب بدلا من لوم النفس و الغير ... أن يكونوا ايجابيين و الوقت لا يسمح للوم و العمل ...

الجرح في اليد صحيح و لكن التفاؤل هو الآمل الوحيد 
و لا ألوم أحد فأعلم جيدا أن لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها ... و أن لها ما كسبت و عليها ما أكتسبت ... و ربنا يعين كل واحد على حاضرة و مستقبله ...
و صحيح ضعفنا و هشاشتنا لا تخفى على أحد و لكن التفاؤل قد يصنع أجيال جدية لا هزلية ...
أجيال تنتج و لا تتكلم ... أجيال تبني حبا للبناء و ليس لمصالح شخصية ....
أجيال تحب و لا تكره ... أجيال ......تعيد مجد البشرية الضائع و ليس لصالح علو قوم على قوم أو تكبر أمة على أمة ... بل أجيال تقية تخاف الله و تعامل البشر جميعا بمعيار واحد فلم يكن الصالح من أجدادنا هو كذلك لولا أنهم تنافسوا في تفانيهم في تقوى الله .. و ليس كل أجدادنا كانوا صالحين فتاريخنا فيه ما فيه ....
الحضارات المادية ليست مجد بل زيف و تلفيق .... و معيار حضارتنا هي الصلاح و التقوى ... و حتى لو وجدت في غير بني جلدنتا فنحترم هذا فيهم و نأمل منهم الخير ......
و ياحبزا لو أجتمعت المحاسن عندنا ....
يا حبزا ..... 
لسنا أسود و غيرنا ظبا .... 
كل الأمم ترى نفسها أسود ........ و تاريخ كل الأمم يمجد نفسه ..... 
المهم الكل ذاهب و لن يبقى عليها أحد , و لن ينفع أحدنا ما صنع الأجداد و لكن ما صنعه هو 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## farazdaq

> البطل من يقول هذا أنا ... و ليس من يقول كان أبي


أخي غريب الدار

أقصد معنى آخر من دراسة تاريخنا ، ليس الفخر مع التقاعس ، بل معرفة الذات و مكامن القوة فيها و الضعف للبناء على أرضية صلبة ، لأن شخصية أمة كشخصية الفرد ، الفرد الذي لا يعرف أصوله و ماضيه يعيش في حالة عدم التوازن و لا يستريح حتى يكتشف ذلك ، و الامة التي لا تعرف تاريخها كذلك تعيش في تخبط و تستعير هويتها من  الآخرين .  

و أعطيك كمثال المقولة السائدة في بلداننا : اتفق العرب على ان لا يتفقوا ، هذه المقولة تنم عن يأس و جلد للذات لا يرجى منهما خير ، و تنم عن عدم معرفة  بسنة الهادي صلى الله عليه و سلم  " إذا قال الرجل هلك الناس فهو أهلكهم"  بفتح او بضم الكاف ، من صحيح مسلم . و نتيجة ذلك اننا نبحث عن النهوض عند الآخرين مع ان الطريق واضح عندنا كالمحجة البيضاء.
و أريد ان نذهب أبعد من ذلك و أقول ان جذور هذه الامة تمتد الى عهد آدم عليه السلام  في الجزيرة العربية ، الا ان التاريخ المكتوب جعل من شعب الجزيرة و ما حولها في الازمان القديمة قبائل بدائية دموية وثنية ، مع ان جل الرسالات السماوية تخبر بعكس ذلك .

دمتم في رعاية الله

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي الفاضل
أتفقك معك لما ترمي إليه ,
و من ليس له ماضي ليس له لا حاضر و لا مستقبل
و لكن المغالاه عند البشر هو أصل البلاء , و الكمال لله ..
المغلاه ترفع من شأن قوم و لا ترفع من شأن غيرهم فيكون الغيره و الحسد و النفاق و المكيدة ...
و صدق الله بأن لا نزكي أنفسنا هو أعلم بمن أتقى ....

فالمغالاه من عمل الشيطان , و التواضع و التقوى هو المدعاه للتمسك به , و ليس التواضع و التقوى هو التذلل و المسكنه , بل تواضع بعز و تقوى بكرامة ....

و من كان هو كذلك بعض النظر عن عرقة فهو أحب إلى الله بشرط وجود الإيمان ...
للأعمال محاسن تزين أصحابها ... بغض النظر عن العرق و عن الأصل ...
على أي حال أحاول بمواضيعي إحترام العقل الذي كرمنا به المولى جل و علا عن باقي المخلوقات ...
فالعقل هو رديف الحق و الإيمان , و تغييبه هو عكس ذلك
و قد يغيب العقل لسبب أو آخر و بتعمد أو بدون قصد ... و تبقى النوايا و الإخلاص هو الأهم...
و من واجب من يستطيع تبيه عقول الناس و إيقاظ قوبهم و ضمائرهم ... لصالح الخير و الفلاح .
و الأجر على الله ...
دمتمت بخير 
و تقبل تحياتي و أتمنى لك و للجميع التوفيق لصالح جميع البشر ....

----------


## بكاء الحب

موضوع مميز تسلم ايدك 
و جزاك الله خيراااااا

----------


## غريب الدار

شكرا على مرورك
أختي الفاضلة

----------


## غريب الدار

السلام عليكم
الأقصى في خطر و معرض للهدم لبناء هيكل لليهود مكانه
لا يوجد هيكل لسيدنا سليمان في القدس و لا دليل على ذلك
قرآننا الكريم حدثنا عن صرح و ليس هيكل , و من خلال الوصف و الذي قادني للترجيح أن الهيكل كان في قاع البحر بالقرب من مملكة سبأ القديمة و التي كانت في اليمن
قدراتي جد محدودة لإثبات ما فكرت فيه
أحتاج لعلماء آثار أو علماء بحار 
و للأسف من يهتم بالآثار و البحار هم أجانب 
موضوعي بالعربي قد يكون مفيد لو تمكن أحد بمساعدتي لترجمته للأنجليزية و الفرنسية , ثم وضعه متاح لهؤلاء العلماء لعل أحدهم يفيدنا في شيء , من سابق خبره أو يقوده لبحث إن شاء الله مفيد
أرجوا المساعدة , و هي بإذن الله في ميزان الحسنات
الأقصى في خطر حقيقي و يحتاج منا المساعدة
و قد يكون فعل صغير في نظر صاحبة و يكون بإذن الله مردودة كبير

فلنتذكر جميعا أن قداسة القدس و الأقصى لدينا نحن المسلمين ليس لها علاقة بالصرح , الذي زعموا أنه هيكل ..
هو ليس هيكل بل صرح و هو ليس في القدس و لا تحت الأقصى بل بإذن الله في قاع البحر 
و الأقصى مقدس عندنا كما البيت الحرام مقدس عندنا لأنه من بيوت الله التي وضعت لعبادة الله و ليست هي صرح سيدنا سليمان

----------


## غريب الدار

أهمية ترجمة و نشر الموضوع تكمن في أنه يحتاج قدرات بحث عالية و قد يهتم بذلك بعض الجهات المتخصصة في حال وصلتهم الفكرة و أما عن فائدة ذلك فستكون بإذن الله فائدة للجميع:
1-	من يريد الثروة ستعود عليه في حال تم العثور على أعظم اكتشاف أثري يعود للملك العظيم سليمان بما يحوي من كنوز 
2-	فيه بإذن الله نصرة لديننا الإسلامي لأن البحث مبني على دلائل تفرد القرآن الكريم بذكرها , فوصف الصرح و أن الجن هو من بناه و قصة الهدهد ... كل ذلك ينفرد به القرآن الكريم , و في الكشف عن الصرح سيكون بإذن الله إعجاز غيبي و تأكيد لكل مشكك بأن القرآن هو كلام الله علام الغيوب
3-	من يعتقد أن كان لسليمان هيكل في القدس و عليه بحث عشرات السنوات و حفر و نبش و لم يجد شيئا , هو في الأساس يستند على ما جاء في كتب العهد القديم , و في كشف الحقائق سينجلي لهم بأن ما توارثوه ما هي إلا كتابات بشرية كتبها أجدادهم , و لو كانت من عند الله حقا لصدقت , و لكنها بإذن الله لن تصدق و نأمل أن يكشف عن هذا قبل أن يهدموا الأقصى بدم بارد
4-	في الكشف عن الصرح إنقاذ للأقصى الجريح و يا بخت و يا ثواب  من يساهم في إنقاذ الأقصى من عبث العابثين

----------


## سيد جعيتم

للرفع ( مسابقة حورس 2010 )

----------

